# Middle Eastern Baked Goods



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Does anyone have good recipes for breads or pastries from Middle Eastern countries? I am taking a "Music from the Middle East" class and I want to bring something to the dinner we're having. I've made challah bread, so any other recipes would be very much appreciated! 

Thanks

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Shimmer,

Click here for Middle Eastern Bread Recipes to browse.

Click here for Middle Eastern Pastry Recipes to browse. 

[ March 27, 2001: Message edited by: cchiu ]


----------

